# Horizontal Boring Machine



## Surfside (Jun 13, 2012)

I'm not thinking of buying boring machine at this point. But nice review.


----------



## JHAstrello (Sep 3, 2014)

Have been searching high and low for a machine such as this. I don't need (or want) the bigger heavier machines, and finding something 'like' this has been difficult. I ordered mine today, so it will be a week to 10 days at least before it arrives.

Thanks for the review/comments on both of your posts regarding this machine.


----------

